# SSL mit SSLCertificateChainFile



## fuxifux (23. März 2009)

Hi,

Ich hab mir ein Probe-SSL-Zertifikat für 14 Tage von VeriSign erstellen lassen. Es hat nicht wirklich funktioniert, bis ich herausgefunden habe, dass man dafür ein 'Zwischenzertifikat' auf dem Server installieren muss.

Das hab ich lt. HowTo von VeriSign hinbekommen.
Den Eintrag in der Vhosts_ISPConfig.conf(im SSL-Abschnitt des Webs):

```
SSLCertificateChainFile /var/www/web3/ssl/intermediate.crt
```
würde ich gern auch bei änderungen in ISPConfig behalten. 
Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?


----------



## Till (23. März 2009)

Du fügst einfach die Zeile:

SSLCertificateChainFile /var/www/web3/ssl/intermediate.crt

in das apache Direktiven Feld der Webseite ein und klickst auf speichern.


----------



## fuxifux (23. März 2009)

Super, danke. Da hätt ich wohl selber draufkommen können ...


----------

